

Lego CEO breaks out in song and dance over record breaking fiscal year profits - Systemic33
http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Penge/Video/2015/02/25/110952.htm

======
Systemic33
A better article in terms of details (but without video)[1]

[1]
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandcon...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/11433891/Lego-
enjoys-record-year-and-gets-closer-to-reaching-every-child-in-the-world.html)

